# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  مسابقة جزء من صوره ...

## قمر دنياي

هــــــــــلا والله بأعضـــاء شبكة الناصره  الكـــرام 

منـــوورين الموضــوع بطلتكــم الحلوهـ 

المسابقه عباره عن قص الى صوره وانتو
تخمنوا أيش هذا 
بس قبل لانبدأ أي أحد يقول 
الموضوع مكرر ولا لا عشان نبدأ 

بأنتظاركم...

----------


## قمر دنياي

!!!!!!!!
ماعجبتكم المسابقه؟؟
 :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :no:  :no:  :closedeyes:

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هلا بيك قمر دنياي
المسابقة ليست مكررة
وأبدأي بوضع الصورة 
وإن شاء الله تلاقي تفاعل من الاعضاء ...
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## علوكه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*متشوق للمسابقه ابدأي وانشاء الله* 
*تشوفين التفاعل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_مسابقه مررررررررررهـ حلوهـ_

_يعطيك العافيه عليها_ 

_بنتظار الصورهـ_
_ارق التحايا و أعذبها :: وردة محمدية_

----------


## قمر دنياي

ياهلا والله بأعضاء 
نورتو والحين ادور صوره 
او اني اقص ليكم انتظروني ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

يلا نبدأ 
ماهذه الصوره؟؟:

----------


## LUCKY

هلا قمر دنياي 

مسابقه حلوووه مررررره

هذه الصور بغبغاء 

اتمنى اكون اول الفائزين 

ههههههه

----------


## قمر دنياي

Lucky
الحمد لله صح ولك تقيم 
على الاجابه الصحيحه 
والحين احط الصوره الكامله

----------


## قمر دنياي

الصوره الكامله 

أستعدوا الساعه 1:30

----------


## قمر دنياي

الصوره أن شاء الله سهله عليكم :

----------


## LUCKY

الصوره فيها تفاحه 

من جد مسابقه حلووووه

----------


## قمر دنياي

Lucky
برافو ولك التقيم الثاني 
وتم التقيم 
غدآ الصوره

----------


## الأمل الوردي

صوره تفاحه

----------


## قمر دنياي

الامل الوردي 
الجواب صح ولك تقيم 
للتشجيع

----------


## قمر دنياي

الان النتائج 
lucky((2
الامل الوردي ((1))

----------


## مضراوي

*اختي ضعي الصوورة التالية*
*متشووق للمسابقه:)*

----------


## قمر دنياي

أخي mudhar17
يسلمو على المرور 
والساعه الواحده والنصف 
اضع الصوره المطلوبه

----------


## قمر دنياي

تذكروا الساعه 
1:30 الواحد والنصف 
أضع الصوره

----------


## قمر دنياي

أن شاء الله ماتكون صعبه 
والى يجاوب الى نقطه

----------


## LUCKY

ما ادري وش هو بالظبط بس كأنه قلم .

تحياتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

lucky أجابه صحيحه 
ولك التقيم

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم التقيم 
النتائج الان 
lucky 3
الامل الوردي 1

----------


## قمر دنياي

الصوره الاخيره لليوم


عذرآ أن كانت صغيره

----------


## الأمل الوردي

صغيره ماتنشاف كبريها شوي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

يمكن شريطه

----------


## LUCKY

صغيره واجد

----------


## LUCKY

ارجوا انك تحطي الصوره الاصليه بعد الاجابه 

اذا ما في تعب

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

السموحة خيتو الصوررررة صغيرره مرررره
ولكن حبيت اشارك بالمسابقة 
حاولت احل الصورة بس حولت من صغرها ههههه
بس عندي خيارات
اممممم يمكن مرايا 
او دريشه خخخ 
يسلمو ولا عدمناك

----------


## قمر دنياي

ماأبي أتعب عيونكم 
وباسوي وحده غير و
هذه الصوره الاصليه 


الحين اقص ليكم صوره وباسويها كبيره 
ههههههه

----------


## قمر دنياي

مشكورين على المحاولات 

وهذه الصوره الجديده 

أن شاء الله  تعرفوها

----------


## المتحير

شوكولات وشو ما عرفه اسمه يمكن شي زي الكت كات

----------


## قمر دنياي

المتحير 
صــــــــــــح !
وهو كت كات 
ولك تقيم على الاجابه الصحيحه

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم التقيم
غدآ الصورتين سوف أضعهما

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالأنتظار

----------


## مضراوي

(:بالانتظار:)

----------


## قمر دنياي

عفاف الهدى
mudhar17

يسلمو على المرور 
وكونوا جاهزين غدآ 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## مضراوي

*بس الساعهكم بالضبط؟؟*

----------


## قمر دنياي

اليوم 
الساعه 1:30 
الواحده والنصف 
كوووونو جااااهزين

----------


## قمر دنياي

أن شاء الله بسيطه عليكم 
وكبيره<<ههههه

----------


## ورده محمديه

_تلفزيون_

----------


## قمر دنياي

ورده محمديه 
أجابه خااطئه حاولي من جديد 
وللتسهيل بحرف الكاف كــ
هو مع ادوات الكمبيوتر

----------


## LUCKY

كيبورد يمكن 

بس الصوره كبيره واجد هههههههه

----------


## قمر دنياي

اجابه صحيحه 
تم التقيم 
والحين اجهز الصوره

----------


## قمر دنياي

الصوره 
أكييييييد صوره سهله ومايحتاج تلميحات

----------


## LUCKY

هههههههههههههه

اكيد واضحه 

الجواب  بقره

----------


## قمر دنياي

lucky
للأسف سوف اقول الاجابه 
خاآآآآآآآطئه 
حاول من جديد 
وأقول الى الاعضاء ليش مافي تفاعل بس عضو 
وااااحد lucky؟؟

----------


## LUCKY

الصور صوره حوت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن سنور

----------


## قمر دنياي

Lucky
أجابه صحيحه
تم التقيم

----------


## قمر دنياي

عفاف الهدى 
أجابه خاطئه ولكن تم التقيم

----------


## قمر دنياي

وغدآ الصورتين مابين 12 و 1 
كونو جاهزين

----------


## قمر دنياي

الصوره الاصليه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف غدا ما يمديني 
في الجايات ان شاء الله

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*طرح موفق جداً...*
*ممتع..*
*اتمنى أن احضر بالغد..*
*إن شاء الله ..*
*يعطيك العافية حبيبتي.. قمر دنياي..*
*على الفكرة الحلوة ..وتنشط التركيز عند الشخص..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## قمر دنياي

عفاف 
خسااره ماتقدري تشاركي معانا 
ان شاء الله في اليوم الثاني

----------


## قمر دنياي

دمعه على السطور 
نورت صفحتي بوجودك 
وأن شاء الله الحين تشاركي 
معانا تحياتي لكِ 
دمتي بخير

----------


## قمر دنياي

الساعه الواحده والنصف كونو جاهزين 

1:30

----------


## قمر دنياي

الصوره ان شاء الله سهله

----------


## قمر دنياي

يلا أحد يجاوب عشان الصوره الثانيه!؟

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*مشكوووره يالغلا*
*بس خساره ما عرفت خخخخخ*
*يمكن بيت*
*تحياااتوووو*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

برج المملكة

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

لالالالالالالا مو المملكة 
هو برج وخلاص

----------


## قمر دنياي

عذاب المشاعر 
أجابه خاطئه 
يسلمو على المرور

----------


## قمر دنياي

نوارة الدنيا 

أجابه صحيحه وهو برج الفيصليه 
تم التقيم تحياآآآتي لكِ

----------


## قمر دنياي

بكره ماباحط صوره يوم السبت الصورتين 
وصح اليوم بس صوره وحده 

بأنتظاركم يوم السبت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالأنتظار

----------


## قمر دنياي

يسلمو على المرور 
وبأنتظارك غدآ

----------


## قمر دنياي

يوووووو 
من الى ثبت موضوعي خلوني اول شي استوعب 
الموضوع وبعدين احط لكم صوره <<هههههههه
 :weird:  :huh:  :huuh: 
قولو لي من الى ثبت المسااااابقه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أكيــــــــد اني

هههههههه


اكيـد هموسه


يالله نبغى صوره ههههه

----------


## قمر دنياي

اليوم بس صوره 
وهذه الصوره

----------


## قمر دنياي

gumus

ههههههههه يو انتي الى ثبتيها 
ههه يسلمو على المرور والصوره فوق حطيتها

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هايو اشوف اني وانتين مسوين مسنجر هههههه بعد ثانيه تردي واني بعد ثانيه ارد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الـموهيم

أمممم

شكـلها الـصخرة المعلقه

----------


## LUCKY

السلام عليكم 

صوره فيل 

يسلموااااااااا

----------


## المتحير

جبل او صخرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خرطوم فيل

----------


## ورده محمديه

_أذن فيل_

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

جزء من أذون فيل 
اتمنى يكون صح ؟؟

----------


## مضراوي

اذن الفيل

----------


## المتحير

يلا انا اقول فيل

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اممممممممممممم*
*شكله جزء من جبل مقوس*

----------


## قمر دنياي

أشكر كل من شاركني في هذا الموضوع 
والصوره أذن فيل ومبروك الى الي جاوبو 
وسوف يتم التقيم لكل الاعضاء الذين 
شاركوا بجواآآب 
أنتظروني بعد الانتهاء من التقيم

----------


## قمر دنياي

الحين خلصت من جميع الاعضاء 
واعذروني ادا نسيت احد 

بعد دقائق الصوره تنزل

----------


## قمر دنياي

نسيت الصوره الاصليه ؛؛؛؛؛ههههههه

----------


## قمر دنياي

أن شاء الله سهله

----------


## المتحير

رجل عنكبوت؟

----------


## LUCKY

عنكبوت

----------


## قمر دنياي

المتحير 
lucky

أجابه صحيحه تم التقيم

----------


## قمر دنياي

بعد دقائق الصوره جاهزه

----------


## قمر دنياي

سويت صورتين وحده كبيره و مو واضحه واااجد 
لاكن الثانيه صغيرررره 

انتوا شوفو اي وحده مناسبه لكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن فتحة مفتاح باب السيارة

----------


## قمر دنياي

عفاف 
لالا حاولي من جديد

----------


## LUCKY

كامره للتصوير

----------


## المتحير

كاميرا

----------


## ورده محمديه

_مراءة سياره ,,,الا تكون برى ههه_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امممممممممم ما عرفت 
لحظه لحظه 
يمكن كاميرت جوال

----------


## المتحير

وين قمر دنياييي












؟؟؟

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اممممممم*
*كاميرت جوال عدل خيتي*

----------


## قمر دنياي

هلا والله بـ الاعضاء 
كل اجاباتكم خطأ لييش 
هو في الجوال بس مو كاميرا

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السماعه الا بالجوال_

----------


## قمر دنياي

لالالا خطأ 
فكروا زين

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتوقع هذي الحبه الي يضغطوو عليها اللي بالوسط من الجوال 
واتوقع من جوال n73 
خخخ
خووش شرح هههه
اتمنى يكون تخميني صح

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*امممممممممممم*
*عرفت هذي حبة مفاتيح الاختيار مال الجوال في الوسط عدل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اما شاشة الجوال_ 
_لو الحبه الا بالوسط زي ما قالوا_

----------


## مضراوي

الزر الاوسط 
من الجووال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ايوه مع الشباب 
الزر الي بالوسط بالجوال يمكن

----------


## قمر دنياي

أيوووووووه صح 
أجوبتكم 
الحين 
باقيمكم 

أنتظروني غدآ

----------


## قمر دنياي

غدآ الصوره أنتظركم

----------


## مضراوي

*بالانتظار :)*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالأنتظار قموره

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*بالأنتظار يالغلا*

----------


## قمر دنياي

نورتو ياهلا  :bigsmile: 
والحين اقص صوره :amuse: 
انتظروني

----------


## قمر دنياي

صغيره 


كبيره

----------


## LUCKY

ملعقه 

تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

خاشوقه هع هع
ملعقة

----------


## قمر دنياي

_جوابكم صح_ 
_تم التقيم_

----------


## المتحير

راحت 

بالانتظار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفايزين

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*مبروووووك*

----------


## مضراوي

*بالانتظار* 
*:-)*

----------


## قمر دنياي

اهلا 
بكم في صفحتي و يعطيكم 
الف عافيه على التفاعل الرائع
باشوف لكم صوره واقصها
انتظروني

----------


## مضراوي

بالانتظار

----------


## قمر دنياي



----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن حزام 
يمكن مال السيارة بعد

----------


## مضراوي

أتووقع كرسي سياره

----------


## قمر دنياي

لالا اجوبتكم خطأ

----------


## مضراوي

كرسي بحر؟؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

لالا حاول مره ثانيه

----------


## المتحير

كرسي جلد؟

----------


## LUCKY

الصوره غريبه شوي 

بس كانه كرسي

----------


## قمر دنياي

لالالالالالالالا 
كلهم خطأ 
لا تستعجلو

----------


## مضراوي

يمكن كنبه

----------


## LUCKY

ممكن توضيح خفيف يعني تتعلق باي شيء هذة الصوره

----------


## قمر دنياي

هي مع الكمبيوتر 
وتبدأ بحرف سـ

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

شكله واااير شاحن الجوال

----------


## المتحير

سماعات

----------


## قمر دنياي

اخي المتحير 
صح جواااابك تم التقيم

----------


## المتحير

مشكورة قمر دنياي

ولك تقيم ع الجهود

وبالانتظار

----------


## مضراوي

سماعه

----------


## قمر دنياي

مضراوي 
تأخرت ادا اني قلت الجواب 
((صح)) ماحد يجاوب بعدي لان 
عرف الجواب

----------


## LUCKY

اهااااااااااا طلعت سماعه بطل يالمتحير 

حبتها 

بنتظار جديدك اختي قمر دنياي

----------


## المتحير

> هي مع الكمبيوتر 
> وتبدأ بحرف سـ



هههه

اخوي lucky

هذه مساعده قوية من قمر دنياي

لو جيت انت شان عرفتها قبلي

----------


## المتحير

نننتظر الصورة كاملة

----------


## قمر دنياي

اوووه نسيت الصوره الكامله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا مبروك للمتحير 
بانتظار الصورة الجديده

----------


## المتحير

الله يعطيك العافية عفاف

بأنتظار الصورة

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*مبروووك اخوي* 
*المتحير*
*بانتظار الصوره الجديده*

----------


## مضراوي

> مضراوي 
> تأخرت ادا اني قلت الجواب 
> ((صح)) ماحد يجاوب بعدي لان  
> عرف الجواب



 
اووه سووري اختي لان انا من الصفحه الثانيه رديت وطلع الجواب في الصفحه الي بعدها وانا ماانتبهت  
سامحيني مادريت  :wacko:  :wacko:

----------


## قمر دنياي

يسلمو على مروركم والحين باسوي الصوره وان شاء 
الله تعرفوها انتظروني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا ننتظرش

----------


## قمر دنياي

أعذروني نسيت اكبرها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معقولة بوز سمكه

----------


## قمر دنياي

لالاخطا

----------


## المتحير

صعب

ممكن توضيح ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني شايفه حبات لولو 
بس مو عارفه هي في وين

----------


## قمر دنياي

لو باقول ليكم بتعرفوه علطوووول

----------


## قمر دنياي

حاولي اختي عفاف 
ولا تستعجلي

----------


## المتحير

يمكن انعال او جوتي او جزمة(اكرمكم الله)

او سوار او سلسلة

----------


## قمر دنياي

هو بحرف الميم وكل بيت عدهم 
وهو جماد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معليش سؤال 
بناتي ولا ولادي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن مبشره ولا مفك

----------


## قمر دنياي

اممممممممم 
لالا ادا صعبه باجيب صوره غير قولو لي بسرعه

----------


## المتحير

غيريها

----------


## قمر دنياي

لالالا اغير الصوره.؟

----------


## المتحير

انا رايي اي

----------


## قمر دنياي

الصوره هي صوره مبخر مرره سهله 
والحين اسوي صوره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الي يعجبش خيو 
بس اني نادوني للغداء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مو باين ابد انه مبخر
الله يعطيش العافية

----------


## قمر دنياي

باحط الصوره الكامله بعدين

----------


## قمر دنياي



----------


## قمر دنياي

سهله صح؟.

----------


## المتحير

شجر او اوراق شجر

----------


## قمر دنياي

يووو وش فيكم اليوم 
خطأ بس قربت

----------


## المتحير

ورق شجر شاي؟

----------


## شوق المحبة

أتوقع ورررده !!

----------


## المتحير

او وردة خضرة 
زي شوق المحبة

----------


## ورده محمديه

_علبة سفن اب تحت الماي <<<أضحكوا علي شوي ههه_

----------


## قمر دنياي

اجوبتكم صح 
ورده محمديه هههههههههه ضحكتيني 
بعد قليل باقيم شوق والمتحير

----------


## قمر دنياي

*تم التقيم* 

*غدآ مافي صوره وحتى الجمعه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا مبروك للفايزين

----------


## قمر دنياي

تذكروا غدآ ويوم الجمعه مافي 
صور تحياآآآتي للجميع

----------


## قمر دنياي

الصوره سهله جدآ 
 
تحياآآتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صعبه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مساعده :embarrest:

----------


## Hussain.T

آلة موسيقية 

يمكن الكمان

تحياتي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بالعكس سهههلهـ* 

*واعتقد زي ماقال اخوي شبول* 
*الهـ موسيقهـ* 
*(الكمان )*

----------


## LUCKY

اله موسيقيه و هي الكمان كما قال شبل

----------


## شفايف وردية

مع الجماعه 
الة الكمان

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

كمان

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*الكمان*

----------


## المتحير

كمان

----------


## قمر دنياي

الى هذا الحد وخلاص الاجابات 
وبعدين باقول ليكم شي و باقيمكم

----------


## قمر دنياي

5 أعضاء فقط تقبل أجاباتهم 
من بكره تقبل الاجابات 5 فقط 

والحين باقيمكم 

وانتظرو بكره الصوره السهله جدآ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا مبروك للفايزين

----------


## قمر دنياي

هذه الصوره السهله 
و5 أجابات فقط

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قفل*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

قفل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني اقول مبشره

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ايه صحيح كانها مبشرة جزر ههه<< الله يستر*

----------


## Hussain.T

اوافق عفاف 

مبشرة

----------


## المتحير

مبشره

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

تمعنت زين لقيتها فعلا مبشرة

----------


## قمر دنياي

صح جوابكم مبشره 
والحين اقيمكم

----------


## قمر دنياي

تـــــــم التقيم الى كل الاعضاء 
أنتظر مشاركتكم غدآ

----------


## Hussain.T

مبروووك للفائزين

تم التقييم خية لجهودك الحلوة

تحياتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

شبل الطفوف 
أشكرك على التقيم و يعطيك العافيه

----------


## المتحير

متى المسابقة في الغد في اي ساعة؟؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

المتحير 
على حسب يمكن 1 أو 2 
وأن شاء الله ما أتأخر 
علييييكم

----------


## مضراوي

بالانتظار

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*مبرووك للفائزين*

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبا 
اليوم يمكن الصوره صعبه شوي 
أن شاء الله تعجبكم 


تحياتي

----------


## مضراوي

نصوص
او نقود معدنيه!!

----------


## قمر دنياي

لا خطأ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

توضيح

----------


## قمر دنياي

يبدأ بحرف م

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*هذي أول تجربة لي وان شاء الله تكون اجابتي صحيحه*

*اتوقع اثقال حديدية*

----------


## قمر دنياي

ورد الياسمين
أ جابه خاطئه 
حاولي من جدييد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في شو يستخدم

----------


## مضراوي

مفاتيح؟

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اممم يمكن مفاتيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وينش قموره 
طيب في وشو يستخدم
يستخدمه حريم ورجال والا

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

راح اقول مفاتيح 

عن جد صورة صعبة

----------


## قمر دنياي

آآآآسفه جدآ ياعفاف على التاخير و
لاكن جاوبو  وبحسب لك تقيم 
والحين باقيمكم

----------


## قمر دنياي

تــــــم التقيم للجميع 
بكره باحط ليكم صوره 
سهله جدآ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش الله العافية

----------


## قمر دنياي

الله يعافيك خيتي عفاف

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*مسابقة حلوووة*


* يعطيك ألف عافية*

----------


## مضراوي

يعطيك الف عافيه على جهدك
بس حاب اشوف الصوره كامله

----------


## قمر دنياي

أخوي قصدك صورة المفتاح؟؟ 
اذا هي هذه الصوره تفضل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في صورة قموره والا

----------


## قمر دنياي

خيتي عفاف أكييييد في 
بس الحين ادور صوره سهله 
انتظريني

----------


## قمر دنياي

ان شاء الله سهله عليكم

----------


## مضراوي

مافي توضيح؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن حيوان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دقيقة يمكن بطـــــــــــــانية

----------


## قمر دنياي

هلا والله 
هو مثل ماقالت عفاف حيوان 
بس ادا قلت ليكم بتعرفوه بسرعه 
يلا انتظركم

----------


## مضراوي

أتوقع سمكه؟

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*يمكن أسماك؟*

----------


## قمر دنياي

ننتظر بعد اعضاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو صاير مشعر 
يعني اسد او داك ابو ريحه
الوانه تدل انه سمكه

----------


## قمر دنياي

عفاف قلتي انتي

ألوانه تدل على انه .....

----------


## أحلى زهر

*اممم أتوقع أسماك*

----------


## قمر دنياي

خلاص صح الاجوبه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اسد او طير

----------


## قمر دنياي

الحين اقيم جميع المشتركين

----------


## قمر دنياي

gumus
أجابه خاطئه :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
يسلمو على المرور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو وش طلع الحين 
سمك صح

----------


## قمر دنياي

سمك

----------


## المتحير

سمك؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

المتحير 
تأخرت!
يسلمو على المرور

----------


## قمر دنياي

صوره اليوم يمكن شوي صعبه

----------


## مضراوي

خفاش؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

لالالالا

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*طيب ممكن توضيح*

----------


## قمر دنياي

يستخدم في الطبخ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صعبه توضيح لو سمحتي قموره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكل والا وشو

----------


## قمر دنياي

يستخدم في الطبخ و طمعه حلووو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن ذرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن دارسييييييييييييييين

----------


## Hussain.T

صراحة صعبة

قررت ارمي كلمة وبس 

علشان اشاركم

مقص

----------


## قمر دنياي

لالالالالا خاطئه اجاباتكم 
الكل يحب هذا الشي

----------


## المتحير

دارسين

----------


## المتحير

معكرونه؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

لالالالالا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صعبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## مضراوي

كاكاو
او شوكولاته

----------


## قمر دنياي

آخر توضيح ادا ماعرفتو اغيرها 
بحرف شـ وهو لونه بني

----------


## المتحير

شوكلاته

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شوكولاه

----------


## ورد الياسمين

يهني وشو شوكولاته

----------


## قمر دنياي

وأخيرآ  عرفتوا الجواب ههههه 
الحين اقيمكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صراحه صعبة اليوم الصوره
ننتظر الصورة الجاية 
يعطيش الله العافية

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم التقيم

----------


## المتحير

صعبه الصراحة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قموره حبيبتي اخذتي الجزء الي ماله شغل بالشوكلاته
عشان كدا كانت صعبة

----------


## قمر دنياي

خيتي عفاف هذه صوره منقوله يعني مو من شغلي 
وآسفه جدآ

----------


## مضراوي

خيتي انا اول واحد خمنت والكاكاو مو نفسه الشكولاته ؟
وانتي ما قيمتيني؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا عادي حبيبتي 
لا اعتذار ولا شي 
يلا خليتينا انحرك عقولنا المجمده
ها ها
بانتظار صورتش الحلوه الجاية

----------


## قمر دنياي

قيمتك مضراوي روح تأكد

----------


## مضراوي

(:تسلمين اختي ماتقصرين:)

----------


## المتحير

ما في صورة

----------


## قمر دنياي

أكيد في بس بعد شوي

----------


## قمر دنياي

إذا صعبه قولو لي اغيرها

----------


## المتحير

يمكن مو صغبة لو غيرت الجزء الى في الصورة

مبنى ديكور؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

لا خطا

----------


## المتحير

توضيح

----------


## قمر دنياي

بحرف الام 
ويستعمل في المدرسه والبيت

----------


## المتحير

مساحة اومسطرة

----------


## قمر دنياي

لا خطأ

----------


## المتحير

او مقلمةا ومحفظة

----------


## قمر دنياي

لالالا ××××

----------


## قمر دنياي

شو اغيرها

----------


## المتحير

اي

----------


## قمر دنياي



----------


## قمر دنياي

التصحيح غدآ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ممم* 


*اتوقع ساعة يد او قطاطة مدررسهـ بس الأقرب ساعة اليد*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ساعة يد-*++

----------


## المتحير

ساعة يد

----------


## شوق المحبة

إمممم ،، س ـاعة يد رج ـاليه !!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يجوز انها ساعه

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اممم*

*دخلت متأخرة وااايد*

*وبما انو مافي تصحيح* 

*بضم صوتي للمجموعة*

*والاجابة ساعة يد*

*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*ساعة يد*
*شكرااا يالغلا*

----------


## المتحير

متى التحيييح؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

أعذروني قيمت الى عفاف لان خمس اجابات 
و اعذروني على التأخير والحين باحط الصوره

----------


## قمر دنياي



----------


## المتحير

كفر لسيارة العاب؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اتوقع كفر سيارة  العاب مثل اخوي المتحير !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## قمر دنياي

لا خطأ 
اليوم باخليكم بدون تلميحات 
لان الحين باقوم اشوفكم 
في وقت ثاني

----------


## المتحير

لالالالالالالالالا اول توضيح؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اسطوانة شريط

----------


## ورده محمديه

_شريط مسجل ههه_

----------


## المتحير

اسطوانة شريط

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اسطوانة شريط اللي لونهـ اسووود*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*شريط سيدي*

----------


## قمر دنياي

لالالالالالالا
شو فيكم كلكم خطأ 
تلميح في كل مكان 
في الكمبيوتر في السياره 
في البيت في كل مكان

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*سماعه*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

سماعهـ

----------


## أحلى زهر

سماعة

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*أتوقع سماعة*

----------


## مضراوي

*سماعة*

----------


## المتحير

سماعة

----------


## قمر دنياي

لا لا لا خطأ × خطأ حاولو من جديد

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

عطينا تلميح يقرب لنا الصورة 

لانها غامضة جدا

----------


## المتحير

يلا توضييييييييييييييح؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

قلت لكم في كل مكان 
وتبدأ بحرف الــ س 
ســ

----------


## المتحير

صعب

----------


## قمر دنياي

يلا حاولو

----------


## المتحير

اخر حرف؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكله سيدي
او ستيريو

----------


## المتحير

مع عفاف سيدي او ستيريو

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اني قلت قبل سيدي*
*قالت خطأ عجل شنو*

----------


## أحلى زهر

ستيريو

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*ستيريو*

----------


## LUCKY

السلام عليكم 

من زمان ما دخلت 

انا اقول.......

ستيريو 


هاهاها غشاش 

بس الصوره صعبه

----------


## ورده محمديه

ستيريو

----------


## قمر دنياي

اعتذر على التأخير ولا كن كل اجاباتكم 
خااااااطئه و الجواب هو ((ساااااعه))
والحين ما باحط لكم صوره لاني تعبانه 
ان شاء الله يوم السبت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش الله العافية 
وما اتشوفي شر

----------


## LUCKY

ما تشوفي شر ان شاء الله 

ترجعي لنا بالسلامه 

تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ماتشوفين شر ان شاء الله طهور 

ننتظركـ حبوبهـ

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبا 
اعتذر سوف تتوقف المسابقه لان ما بقدر 
ادخل ما اقدر احط لكم صوره الحين 
ادا قدرت احط لكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعينش حبابة

----------


## الخواطر

مشكور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

توقفت المسابقة ما في نشاط

----------


## قمر دنياي

عفاف الهدى 
أن شاء الله عن قريب احط الصوره 
ويرجع النشاط و التفاعل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ونحن بالأنتظار

----------


## قمر دنياي

ملاحظه 
يوم الخميس ما نحط صوره 
و 5 اعضاء فقط يجاوبو على 
الصوره و بعد شوي صوف اضع 
الصوره

----------


## قمر دنياي

*خمس اجابات فقط*

----------


## احلى توته

السلام عليكم
المسابقه واااااااايد حلوووه
تقبلوني معاكم؟؟
 :bigsmile:

----------


## قمر دنياي

]¦[ احلى توته ]¦[
]¦[ ياهلا بيك في المسابقه شاركي معانا 

]¦[]¦[ والصوره فوق حاولي تعرفيها 
]¦[

----------


## قمر دنياي

]¦[ وين المشاركين والتفاعل ]¦[
]¦[ والصوره سهله ]¦[
]¦[ ننتظركم ]¦[

----------


## قمر دنياي

*خمس اجابات فقط*

----------


## ورده محمديه

طاولة البلياردو

----------


## احلى توته

امممممممممممممممم الصوره صعبه ما عرفتها
بس بحاول بعد

----------


## احلى توته

يمكن صحيح طاولة البلياردو
خخخ غاشه

----------


## قمر دنياي

لا اجاباتكم خطأ 
للمساعده هي لعبه بحرف الكاف 
كــ

----------


## شوق المحبة

مرح ــبآ ..


أتوقع إنها لـ ع ـبة الكيرم ههههههه ..


إن ش ـاء الله ص ـح  ^_^ ..

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهـــ

اني بعد اتوقع انها الكيرم

----------


## قمر دنياي

ننتظر 3 أعضاء 
ليعطوننا اجوبتهم

----------


## أموله

اتوقع لعبة الكيررم <<<< غشت بس قامت تلاحظ

----------


## قمر دنياي

شكلهم الاعضاء نسو المسابقه 
و الاجابات كلها صحيحه 
يعطيكم العافيه 
سوف يتم التقيم بعد قليل

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم التقيم 
الصوره في الرد التالي

----------


## قمر دنياي

ياترى لميييييين هاذي النقطه ؟؟

----------


## احلى توته

الحيــــــن المسابقـــــــــــهــ مستمره ؟؟؟

يعنـــــــــي نجاوب  الحـــــــــــين !!!!!!!

----------


## أموله

مسكة مكوى ؟؟  
هع يسلمو

----------


## احلى توته

امممممممممممممم،،،،،،،،،،،،،
اعتقـــــــــد،،،،،

خاتــــــــــــــــــــــم او ســــــــــــــــــوار

----------


## ورده محمديه

صنبور الماي <<الا في المغاسل لو الا حق الاستحمام

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحباا
 وحده منكم أصابت وننتظر الاعضاء

----------


## أموله

يؤ يؤ منووو الله يسترر هههههههههههه

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

اني اتوقع  بعد صنبور ماي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اني اتوقع صنبور الماء اللي في المغاسل واللي حق الاستحمام 



<<نسخت رد اختها وكتبته 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

صنــــــــــــــبور الماي حق المغاسل

----------


## أموله

مكوىىىىىى  ؟؟؟؟ 
  <<<< وآآآآثقهـــ هع هع هع

----------


## أموله

خيتووو حرمصتينا ...

نبي نعرف يلآآآ .....

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبا 
بس وحده اجابت صح وهي 

أحلى تووووووته 

والجواب خاآآآتم 
تم تقيمك عزيزتي

----------


## أموله

مبروكــــــــــــــ توتآيهـــ

----------


## احلى توته

هلا أموووله
الله يبارك في حياتك

----------


## أموله

بنتظظآر الصوره الجديده 

احم احم <<< قموره كأنك تأخرتي 

ههههههــــــ

----------


## احلى توته

ويييييييييييييين الصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوره
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ننـــــــــــــــــتظر
 :cool:

----------


## قمر دنياي

هلا والله 
صحيح اني تأخرت واااجد 
بس الحين تعرفو مذاكره ومدارس 
في اقرب وقت ان شاء الله احط 
لكم

----------


## احلى توته

....ok
في الانتظار
 :amuse:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نستناش

----------


## أموله

هع هع ::<<< تستنى

----------


## قمر دنياي

انتظروني غدآ

----------


## قمر دنياي

وهذ الصوره مافي اسهل منهااا

----------


## أموله

سمآعة لآبتوب ..

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_نفس الجواب_
_تحياتي_

----------


## قمر دنياي

لا
انتو قلتو الجواب لاكن في شوي خطأ 
أرجعوا لتصحيح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن سماعة قيم بوي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

نفس خيتي عفاف
سماعه قيم بوي

----------


## شوق المحبة

يمكن لاب توووب لوح ــده ^_^ ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

اني بعد اتوقع لاب توب

----------


## قمر دنياي

الجواب  
لاب توووب 
تم تقيم شوق و ورده

----------


## أموله

بنتظآر الجديد ...

----------


## احلى توته

يا الـــلـــه !!!!
حطيتي الصوره وجاوبتوا وخلصتوا
واني ما ادري
 :weird:  :weird:  :weird: 
يالله فاتتني 
خيرها بغيرها

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

نننتضر الصوره الجديده

----------


## أموله

انتظر ... أحـرر من الجـمـر ... لا تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتأخري علينننننننننننننآ ْ~ْ~~]:/ـ××ًَ~}

----------


## أموله

يلـآ قموووووورهـ نبي صورهـ 0000000

----------


## قمر دنياي

آآآآآآسفه على التأخير و الصوره 
بعد دقائق تنزل

----------


## أموله

اوكيهـ ننتظر غنآتوو ...

----------


## قمر دنياي



----------


## قمر دنياي

أن شاء الله بسيطه

----------


## أموله

مممممممممم وين الصووووووووووووووووره ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## قمر دنياي



----------


## أموله

> 














هآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه  :huh:  :weird:  :weird: 



صعبببببببببببببه  :evil:   :mesb:  :ranting:  :rocket: 


مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم  :wacko:  :wacko: 


اتوقع هيه كرتون >> مم  مكينه هيك شي  :huuh: 

نشآلله صح 








غششينآ عآآآآآآآآآآآآد  :cool:  :wink:

----------


## شوق المحبة

مرح ــبآ ..


ههههههههه ح ــلووه الـ صــووره كتير ..


إذا ماكنت غ ــلطانه هذي تبع google ح ــاطينها ش ـعار إليهم يومين ،، مووو !!


أتمنى تكون ص ــح ..


ودمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

صح صح صح 
^_^ تم التقيم يالغلا 
يسلمو على الاجابه الرائعه مثلك

----------


## احلى توته

افففففففففف ...بعد هالصوره فااااتتني
 :evil:  :sad2: 
في انتظاار الجديد<<<بس ان شاء الله ما يفوتني :nosweat: 
ههههههه
تحيــــــــــااااتي
توووته

----------


## أموله

كحـ كحـ ننتظررررررررررررررررررررررررررر............

----------


## قمر دنياي

هههههههههه 
أموله صحيح موضوع مغبر 
الحين اسوي صوره واحطها

----------


## قمر دنياي

أحلى توته 
ان شاء الله تلحقي معانا 
في الصور القادمه

----------


## قمر دنياي

أستعدوا بعد قليل

----------


## قمر دنياي

أن شاء الله بسيطه

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_أعتقد معجون أسنان هه_
_تحياتي_

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم و الرحمهــ

كانها  [ ابدأ ] الي في شريط الي تحت في شاشة الكمبيوتر !

----------


## احلى توته

امممممممم ،،،
كأنه شي اسطوااني
يمكن قلم

----------


## أموله

مــــآآآآآآآنــــــي ... :mesb:  :ranting:  :rocket:  :mad:  :angry:  :med:  :seif:  :help:  :sad2: 


مــــآآآآآطـــلعتـــــ الصورهـ ..~~} :nosweat:  :no:  :notrust:  :closedeyes:

----------


## قمر دنياي

أن شاء الله طلعت

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

احم من زمان ما نورت المسابقه << حححعع واثقه هع

اني اقول 
جزء من ابدأ من جهة اليسار ومبين اشوي من حرف الالف اللي في الشريط تحت في سطح المكتب خخخ

----------


## قمر دنياي

الجوااااااااااب  قائمة ابدأ 
وتم تقيم زوران 
و عواميه صفوانيه

----------


## قمر دنياي

هلا عندي سؤال 
وهو اني حابه  اسوي وسام الى 
اللي بيفوز معانا 
هل لازم اقول الى مديرنا 
شبكة الناصره او لا 
ردوا علي ارجوكم 
لان الجائزه 
وسام + تقيم  للعضو الفائز معانا 
قولو لي لازم اقول الى شبكه الناصره ؟؟

----------


## احلى توته

مــــــدري
والله ما عندي خبره في هالسوااالف<<ههههه

----------


## أموله

مآآدري بسأل كبريآء و ام الحلوين وجآوب عليش ...

----------


## أموله

هلآ ..

يقوولووو انه لآزم تستأذني من شبكة النآصره ومآتقدري انتي الي تحطيه 
للي يفووز
لانك مو مشرفه  مآيقدر يحط الا اذا مشرف او مدير 

نشآلله فهمتي <~~ كلآم هنندي ههههههه

----------


## قمر دنياي

أحلى توته 
يسلمو على المرور

----------


## قمر دنياي

اموله 
يسلمو على المساعده 
وخلاص عجل مابسوي وسام 
بس يعني شكر الى الفائز 
و تقيم ويسلمو مره ثانيه 
على المساعده رحم الله 
والديك

----------


## أموله

> اموله 
> يسلمو على المساعده 
> وخلاص عجل مابسوي وسام 
> بس يعني شكر الى الفائز 
> و تقيم ويسلمو مره ثانيه 
> على المساعده رحم الله  
> والديك



 

خيتووو تقدري تستأذني من ااي مشرف وتقولي له يحط للعضو الي فاز وسآم ...<~~ ملقوووفه :wink: 
اذا تبي  :toung: 

والعفوو مآسوينآ شي تستآهلي

----------


## أموله

مممممممممممممم ننتظر الصوره <~~ مســ ت ـــعجله

----------


## قمر دنياي

أموله 
تصدقي الحين توني  
أدور صوره الى هذه المسابقه

----------


## قمر دنياي

أن شاء الله مو صعبه

----------


## أموله

مآتطلع
...

نزليهه مره تانيه ..

----------


## قمر دنياي



----------


## أموله

الــظآهــر مآلي حض ..~~ :sad2: ~~}


.. مآطلــ ع ــت  :closedeyes:

----------


## قمر دنياي



----------


## عوامية صفوانية

كأنها جزء من ورده مووو << خخخ مو متأكده

----------


## ورده محمديه

_وردهــــــــــ_

----------


## قمر دنياي

عواميه  ورده محمديه 
اجابه صحيحه 
تم التقيم

----------


## احلى توته

افـــااا
والله توي بجاوب
علي حـظ  مـررره زفت
 :evil:  :embarrest: 
ننتظر الصوره الجااايه

----------


## أموله

هههههههههههههههههه توهآ الحين طآلعه الصوره لمآ تجآوبو تطلع عندي ههههههههه

----------

